# Floppy ears



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Following on from my post all about if our Chi's ears were upright or floppy...
Luna is now 6 months old - one of her ears is 90% of the time up, although its still quite floppy and the other only really goes upright when shes 'alert' lol.

Obviously only time will tell how they eventually stay - however im wondering is there anything she is lacking perhaps diet wise for the lack of cartlidge strength in her ears? (Even the upright one is quite soft - Pixies are quite firm)


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think there is, I would that her ears are going to be like that. Bijoux has one floppy ear and both go down when she's sleepy I think it is so cute.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby at 14 weeks:









Ruby at about 6 months:









Ruby now at a bit over 1 year old:









Back down like when she was a puppy. Her ears are silky, soft and thin. The only time I see what she would really look like is when she is being a goof and hanging upside down out of a bed.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think there's much you can really do to increase the cartilage at all. With Chinese Cresteds the ears need to be erect in order to show, so many are taped up when they are puppies. It sounds a lot worse than it is... all "taping" means is they roll up a tissue or something soft into a tube, place it in the ear and use soft cloth tape to wrap around the ear. Basically just supports the ear up.. it doesn't cause any pain, it's not like cropping where they actually remove part of the ear or anything lol. Tequila had her ears taped as a pup and hers are very strong now. Some people also will give tums (calcium) to help build up the strength. That said I have not ever heard of anyone taping up a *chihuahuas* ears...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Is she still teething? Often the ears will flop or curl back a bit during this time.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They might still go up, in some Chis it takes up to a year. So not all hope is lost for Luna.
Meanwhile you can add a little plain yogurt to her daily diet, some claim the calcium helps.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gently massaging them helps as well. 
But hey if all fails and her ears stay floppy then you got yourself a permanent puppy!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy has one slightly floppier ear than the other, but both flop when she's tired or really warm. I love it when they flop. It's sooooo adorable. 

Heres a pic of her cute floppiness







<3

Maybe Luna is still teething? Do you not like her ears flopping down?


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the floppy ears. Lily (5 months) who is a chi / terrier mix, her ears change every day. Sometimes they're both down, sometimes both up, sometimes one is up and one is down. It's adorable.

Olive on the other hand (also 5 months) has had her ears up since the day I got her. She has HUGE ears too. The only time I've seen her have floppy ears is if she is super tired and woken up from sleep.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah Luna's ears are really silky and soft, Pixies are really firm they never flop!

Everyone that meets my two - most say 'aww look at Luna's cute ears'! lol my poor Pixie, I have to make sure she doesnt hear! 
I prefer the upright ears, im not fussed though.
I'll certainly add more calcium to her diet then incase, I was worried Luna's steroid use might have effected any development. Interesting to know some Chi's ears start to go up then come back down, I bet thats how Luna will be! 
(Charlotte, Daisy looks just like Luna )

I dont know how I can tell if shes teething?? Ive never seen Pixie (1yr) nor Luna loosing any teeth etc nor any gaps in their teeth?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She does? Aww. 

When Daisy was teething, she would randomly start chewing for no reason. I think it was her teeth getting loose. How old is Luna now? (sorry if you already said this). Dausy started loosing hers at about 5 month-ish I think, and it started with the front ones.


----------

